# JAVA Heap Space... Liegt es nur am RAM?



## internet (12. Dez 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Notebook. 
Und zwar beim Starten von Tomcat in Eclipse kommt dann der oben genannte Fehler.
(Heap Space).

Nun meine Frage:
hat das nur etwas mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zu tun?
Oder ist auch die CPU sehr schwer davon betroffen?

Also ich habe: 
Intel Pentium M
Processor: 1,86 GHz
798 MHz, 0,99 RAM

Nun die eigentliche Frage:
reicht es wenn ich 1 GB mehr Arbeitsspeicher reinbaue, oder brauche ich auch komplett eine neue CPU, um das Programm einigermaßen ausführen und testen zu können?


----------



## Marco13 (12. Dez 2009)

Nichtmal das - du musst dein Programm nur mit
java -Xmx*500m* MeinProgramm
starten, um ihm z.B. 500 MB Speicher zuzusichern...


----------



## internet (12. Dez 2009)

naja, aber wenn ich den Taskmanager aufrufe, ist da der RAM bei ca. 900 MB 

Also mit der CPU hängt das nur weniger zusammen?!?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2009)

Das hat nichts mit der CPU zu tun und du brauchst auch nicht mehr RAM. Wie Marco schon sagt liegt es nur am Xmx Parameter


----------



## internet (12. Dez 2009)

wie und wo stelle ich das ein?

bei der eclipse.ini , oder?


----------



## Marco13 (12. Dez 2009)

Im "Run Configurations" Dialog, das Tab "Arguments", dort bei "VM Arguments"
-Xmx500m
reinschreiben.


----------

